

Startup Quote: Michael Lopp, Blogger, Rands In Repose - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5672304574

======
raychancc
Your work speaks for you.

\- Michael Lopp (@rands)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5672304574>

